# lethargic clown loaches



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all, I had a bout with ich a couple of months ago and seem to have got rid of it. I've kept the temp up to 30C and lowered the water level since. I've been noticing my c loaches aren't as active as they used to be, I have 2 of them and they used to chase each other and were always active. Now they seem to "sleep" alot and not together like they used to. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

As they get older they will slow down. Just like us as people we all get older and slow down.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Raising the temp decreases the oxygen in the water. If you have a HOB filter lowering the water level to increase the surface agitation will help. You could also add an airstone or two. Since you say the ich outbreak was a couple of months ago, I myself would lower the temp of the water.


----------

